# New Honda HSS928CTD - very short term review.



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

It's been a fun and interesting winter using my 1998 Craftsman 11hp x 29" (sold), Honda HS828 (fixer upper) a 2020 Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO, and the 2020/21 HSS928CTD.

I have only been able to use my new HSS928CTD a couple of times, but it has worked really well so far. I was going back and forth between tracks and wheeled units when I got the Ariens, but finally going with tracks works better for what I need to do, blowing snow off a degraded-paved driveway that is sloped and around 150 feet long, some snow removal on a gravel alley, and other off pavement clearing. Being able to adjust the auger height on the fly is an excellent feature for transitioning to off pavement use, and very easy to use on these units.

My hss928 is the Canadian version with the auger protection system and hour meter. The new machines have the upgraded chute with the smaller chute collar, and the joystick is reportedly updated as well for improved reliability. I have no prior experience with the electric chute but was dubious of the numerous points of failure, with two motors, the joystick internals etc, so if Honda has actually made this system more reliable on the new machines, then kudos to them. The timing for me was good with these updates.

We got around 10" of wet snow for my first use of the 928 and there wasn't a hint of clogging, going from creeper speed to full out, and it ate up the EOD pile, that was pushing two feet, without hesitation. No riding up on the EOD pile, which is my experience with my Ariens 28" SHO that has a light front end out of the factory. No power loss, no surging, and it just did it's job. I don't know about adding a jet yet, and it doesn't seem necessary because the machine doesn't seem to be underpowered. The double articulating chute is a good feature that I actually make use of, being able to direct the snow straight down wards, which is quite useful when doing the sidewalk, and in tight areas where it gets messy. There is a lot of adjustment with the electric chute and while it could turn faster, the options you have are increased over manual chutes. The trigger controls make it easy to turn as well, and much easier to move than the old machines with the engine off on pavement.

The traction difference is obvious on the sloped driveway, particularly in one steep spot going downhill on my drive way, where my wheeled blowers would just take off sliding if I let off the forward throttle even a little bit. The hydrostatic tracked 928 wouldn't slide, and there is and advantage of being able to stop the machine going down, or up slope without sliding. Even with chains, I would still spin out with my Ariens going up slope sometimes, and the tracks will slip just a little bit in the same spot when it's icy and then just motor forward. The variable speed of the hydrostatic drive is an advantage imo, and the traction is a major improvement.

I certainly like my Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO, and it really is an excellent bargain when you factor in what it can do for the price. However, for moving snow on slopes, off and on pavement , along with noticeably improved traction, and snow placement, the Honda is simply a better choice if you are willing to spend more. The hss engine is a bit quieter, and while the Ariens starts quite easily, the Honda starts even more seamlessly, and runs smoother. Yes, you sure pay for it, and you can get by in most circumstances with a machine that is half the cost. it's all about preferences, with "the nice to have" vs "the "need to have" features on these machines. I really don't "need to have" some of these features, but I'm down with the "nice to haves". It's obviously still very early for how the HSS928 will perform long term and in different conditions, but it passed the wet snow test this year.


----------

